# Painting and masking without Bleeding? New Painters tape?



## modhippee (May 28, 2009)

I am pretty new to this forum, wanting to start a painting project and looking for some tips on how to paint without that nasty bleed around!
Came across this product called Frog tape Looks promising on their website.. They say their tape prevents bleeding, but has anyone tried this?


----------



## mazzonetv (Feb 25, 2009)

I've both sold it and have tried it. Personally, I think the 3M 2080 and 2090 is hands down a better product. Every Faux finisher I know that has tried it likes the 3M better - I think the tack on the frog tape is just too strong. I've met the reps, seen the product demos, tried it, have been sold on it, only to have most painters tell me they don't like it. One of the biggest concerns is all of the warnings regarding the chemical the tape is treated with to prevent the "bleed". Also, if you don't put it back in that plastic case you run the risk of the tape going bad. 3M isn't the largest adhesive company out there on accident, they know their tapes.


----------



## modhippee (May 28, 2009)

Thanks for your info!

I just got the FrogTape, i was kind of triggered by the warnings you mentioned..Having kids and all I did some research..

Here's what Frog tape says on their website

"FrogTape is non-toxic. Used as recommended and under ordinary masking conditions, no known health or safety hazard is present. As with any and all adhesive tape products, keep out of reach of children" Should we trust them? 


After some more digging it turns out that they use a sodium-based superabsorbent polymer that is also used in diapers! here's some info http://toolmonger.com/2009/01/22/frog-tape-diaper-technology-comes-to-painting/

Any thoughts?


----------



## sirwired (Jun 22, 2007)

If you are just doing a normal residential repaint, you need very little tape. I use it to mask off natural wood and hardware from paint, and that's it. If you just need to keep the colors on two painted surfaces separate (such as a green wall against a white ceiling) this is easy enough to accomplish with quality paint, a quality brush, a steady hand, and a smidgen of practice. This method (called "cutting in") is faster than taping, and no worries about over-tack or bleed.

SirWired


----------



## Jeanne72 (Jun 3, 2009)

I agree with Sir. I have run into more trouble trusting tape that it is worth. Going back to touch up here and there is time consuming. You need a good brush and you can't rush when cutting out... but once you get the hang of it... it really goes quickly. In the long run, I find painting without tape is much faster (not to mention, less expensive) and I am certainly not a pro.


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

Here's my 0.02$.
- Don't try free painting when you are tired, stressed or low on blood sugar.
- I find a rigid rest for my forearm very helpful - I use a broken broom handle, usually I can find a surface to rest it on. 
- Use a Good scrupulously clean brush. Wash it, if it starts to 'gunk' up.
- Make sure your paint is perfectly free of old dried paint, dog hair, dust, whatever - filter it, if needed.
- Load only a small amount of paint onto the brush at a time.
- I find it much easier to Push the paint up to a line than to try to Pull the paint next to a line.

For vertical or horizontal lines in the field of a wall, a plumb line in faintest pencil (6H) and a steady hand works faster and better for me than taping (and I am a painting newbie). I also work by hand for vertical surfaces up against trim (door or window frame) and horizontal surfaces out of sight lines (underside of window trim).

I do use the 'frog' tape in the plastic container when I am meeting two different colors (wall v trim) that are in sight lines. I just don't seem to have the requisite skill, experience, whatever, to get perfect looking lines. The frog tape works nicely, but it still takes plenty of time to apply the tape in that nice straight line. 

I have had it bleed through when the tape wasn't PERFECTLY adhered in every spot of the line and when I was using a freshly washed brush that still had too much water in it. This thinned the paint and allowed it to creep under the tape where it didn't make sufficient contact.


----------



## modhippee (May 28, 2009)

@Leah.. ur $0.02 can save $$


----------



## callew (Jun 28, 2009)

*try this to prevent bleed through*

Try this: tape off what your masking as normal. (I've painted in Colorado for many years proffesionally and i've found that 3M 20/20 masking tape to be the best all around.) then paint over tape edge with the same color paint as the surface is already. this will seal the edge, any bleed throughwill be the same color that the surface already is. then go ahead and paint as normal. It works everytime. or:
mask off area to be painted. then run a thin bead of caulk along the edge of the tape where new paint is to be applied. then you run your finger over the bead of caulk, making it paper thin( almost see thru). make sure not to leave any caulk ridges on the surface to be painted. and remember to make the caulk THIN!!!. then goahead and paint as normal. when you remove the masking do so slowly. the thin layer of caulk will make a clean line with no bleed through and with out tearing the paint itself. works everytime. :thumbup::thumbsup:


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I never use tape any more
Wife used it in the bathrrom & peeled my paint off the ceiling


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

callew said:


> Try this: tape off what your masking as normal. (I've painted in Colorado for many years proffesionally and i've found that 3M 20/20 masking tape to be the best all around.) then paint over tape edge with the same color paint as the surface is already. this will seal the edge, any bleed throughwill be the same color that the surface already is. then go ahead and paint as normal. It works everytime. or:
> mask off area to be painted. then run a thin bead of caulk along the edge of the tape where new paint is to be applied. then you run your finger over the bead of caulk, making it paper thin( almost see thru). make sure not to leave any caulk ridges on the surface to be painted. and remember to make the caulk THIN!!!. then goahead and paint as normal. when you remove the masking do so slowly. the thin layer of caulk will make a clean line with no bleed through and with out tearing the paint itself. works everytime. :thumbup::thumbsup:


Yep!:yes: Use clear caulk if you go that route.:thumbsup:


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

I thank you, callew, for those tricks. 

modhippee, don't let the kids chew on the diapers or the tape.

Be safe, G


----------



## modhippee (May 28, 2009)

@G thx.. I will keep the kids away.. especially when the diapers and tape are used 

@callew thx for the awesome tip works great, especially on a textured surface!! However for painting normal" surfaces I stick to Frogtape.. since that saves me a lot of time on preparation and renders good results!!


----------



## toocheaptohire (Mar 25, 2009)

gee, modhippe - kinda sounds like you might work for frogtape and are doing some guerilla marketing - hope that isn't the case since this isn't the forum for such things.


----------



## kimberland30 (Jan 22, 2008)

I do the same thing as *callew *and yes, it does work. However if you are taping off trim it won't work as well. We have textured walls and the ol 'paint the tape' trick works wonders.

I cut in trim, it's a learned technique but saves so much time. I've become a "pro" at it from doing it so many times. 

I have also used a small towel and run it over the tape several times to make sure it's as flush with the wall as possible. This helps, but painting over the edges with the base coat has far better results.


----------

